# Engineering jobs



## cideristhefuture (May 23, 2015)

Hi everyone

Thinking about a move to NZ, hoping someone can answer a few questions.

Sorry if this has been asked before.

I have emailed a few agenices and never had a reply.

Would move based of partners job, qualified instructor, teaching mechanical engineering, covering subjects such as fitting, turning, fault finding and hydraulics and pneumatics. He has 5 Years teaching experience and over 18 years as a workshop manager. Training for private companies) and young adults (16 to 23). 

Wants to carry on training/ teaching as enjoys the job.

Any ideas as to if he would find work and pay would help.

Thanks again.


----------



## janet9079 (May 17, 2014)

cideristhefuture said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thinking about a move to NZ, hoping someone can answer a few questions.
> 
> ...


Hi
My husband is a Manufacturing Engineer (from UK) and didn't get any replies until we arrived in NZ. Luckily I'm a nurse so we came over on my work visa. He found a job within a few days and now 20 months later he is a General Manager for an engineering company and we are now residents. Back to you, have you looked on NZ government skills shortage list, your partner may not be able to get straight in to do exactly what he is doing now but once here the opportunities are very good for engineers generally.


----------



## cideristhefuture (May 23, 2015)

Thanks

His job is on the shortage list, but I know he would only move if he could find a job in the same field, my work would not cover us.


----------

